# Gobbler in the Field Again!



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

So does anyone else have this problem I am blessed to live on Sixteen Acres and I have a Hundred Acre lease that abuts my property I've shot and several turkeys over the years....

BUT, every year I get a little older, less motivation, work chews me up and spits me out, drama at home, I'm behind on things...

I've only been out turkey hunting a couple times saw a couple of loan hens.

Then for the last couple of weeks, every time I haven't had time to go out hunting there's a huge gobbler I can hear him (right now working in the barn) I can see him in the morning before I go to work leaving a little late to go out of my wife sees him all the time, but the few times I get out I don't see him. When is it time to just not by the tag because I never have enough time! Then when I do have time like today for example of the day off my barn is a mess I got to change the oil in about 8 small engines. Hopefully there's some people out this weekend that get a shot at a big Tom, good luck to you though that are actually out hunting on this final weekend!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I hear ya! I have been so very busy that I've only been able to hunt a few hours.....I'll, hopefully, be able to find some time this weekend!!! Down to the wire!!! Kee-yoke.....keep @ it, if possible. Don't be too concerned about missing the morning hunt; I've shot more turks between 10-2 than @ any other time...I've killed more than a few birds on the last day, also........maybe I'll be eating a tag for the first time in many, many years!!!??? If so, "macht's nichts"


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes thanks for the hope, I got a few days left,every year it gets a little harder to get out, sometimes my chair and a cup of coffee takes precedence over anything else just a thrill not to have to get up and rush to work!
I remember the first time I looked at Hunter statistics and it showed a huge drop off in Hunter participation after age 50 I was shocked to see it then and always figured I would have the extremely high drive I had all the way through my late forties then something happened & my body said boy you ain't doing that to me no more!

Most you guys here know what I'm talking about I sound like red green now, "let me talk to you older fellas for a minute"

High school college career full-time job side jobs build a house Chase and run your kids all over Coach sporting events run to the up hunting and fishing in the middle of the night 9 hour drive hunting fish plant food plots dink with tractors maintain the house cars all all the small engines, played in bands for years, Church leadership, music kids and family all get married....
I
Then wake up one day out of gas not to mention all the family and personal drama along with work drama, with promotions and management comes headaches,middle management sandwich. Then one day you say to yourself, why do I have all this stuff (oh forgot get boat ready for fishing) I don't want to take care of it anymore,I just want to slow Simple Life.... anyway I'm not that negative of a person, I love everything that I've been blessed with but sometimes you gotta Wonder who is steering the cart me or my stuff, my hobbies or me!



itchn2fish said:


> I hear ya! I have been so very busy that I've only been able to hunt a few hours.....I'll, hopefully, be able to find some time this weekend!!! Down to the wire!!! Kee-yoke.....keep @ it, if possible. Don't be too concerned about missing the morning hunt; I've shot more turks between 10-2 than @ any other time...I've killed more than a few birds on the last day, also........maybe I'll be eating a tag for the first time in many, many years!!!??? If so, "macht's nichts"





itchn2fish said:


> I hear ya! I have been so very busy that I've only been able to hunt a few hours.....I'll, hopefully, be able to find some time this weekend!!! Down to the wire!!! Kee-yoke.....keep @ it, if possible. Don't be too concerned about missing the morning hunt; I've shot more turks between 10-2 than @ any other time...I've killed more than a few birds on the last day, also........maybe I'll be eating a tag for the first time in many, many years!!!??? If so, "macht's nichts"





itchn2fish said:


> I hear ya! I have been so very busy that I've only been able to hunt a few hours.....I'll, hopefully, be able to find some time this weekend!!! Down to the wire!!! Kee-yoke.....keep @ it, if possible. Don't be too concerned about missing the morning hunt; I've shot more turks between 10-2 than @ any other time...I've killed more than a few birds on the last day, also........maybe I'll be eating a tag for the first time in many, many years!!!??? If so, "macht's nichts"


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Ginseng, saw palmetto, turmeric, other natural herbs/vitamins & B12 everyday really help my mind & body (& prostrate) function much better & I have much more energy as I approach age 60...............


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I feel sorry for you man. I just turned 59 and I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't get out and hump around the bush for a spring chasing longbeards. I just let most stuff go and recharge. Nothing like crawling through 100 yards of wild rose thorns to get to a field edge where a tom is struting ! Or watching the sunrise with your back against a tree anticipating that first gobble of the day ! Man I wish i still had a tag left !!!!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup I knew I'd get a couple of He-Man responses good for you!




timbrhuntr said:


> I feel sorry for you man. I just turned 59 and I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't get out and hump around the bush for a spring chasing longbeards. I just let most stuff go and recharge. Nothing like crawling through 100 yards of wild rose thorns to get to a field edge where a tom is struting ! Or watching the sunrise with your back against a tree anticipating that first gobble of the day ! Man I wish i still had a tag left !!!!





timbrhuntr said:


> I feel sorry for you man. I just turned 59 and I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't get out and hump around the bush for a spring chasing longbeards. I just let most stuff go and recharge. Nothing like crawling through 100 yards of wild rose thorns to get to a field edge where a tom is struting ! Or watching the sunrise with your back against a tree anticipating that first gobble of the day ! Man I wish i still had a tag left !!!!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes the only one of those I'm doing right now is B12 I need to try the rest! Nobody knows any one else's real life story till you walked a mile in their shoes, funny how the Macho Man thing still shows up, I know a lot of guys my age and a little bit younger who feel a lot like me and admit it,I call it too young to retire and too old to work! But I still enjoy the Macho guys that still think that they can climb mountains all day good for them many are so full of piss and vinegar they live to be ninety five like my father-in-law 88 he still plants of garden, still walks all over and deer hunts & Stream fishes problem is he's such a grumpy old sob nobody wants to be around him.

I gravitate towards the guys that are honest, some days I'm on the peak of the mountain some days I'm in the Valley on my face!



itchn2fish said:


> Ginseng, saw palmetto, turmeric, other natural herbs/vitamins & B12 everyday really help my mind & body (& prostrate) function much better & I have much more energy as I approach age 60...............
> View attachment 257059
> View attachment 257060
> View attachment 257061


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Huh ?? I was trying to relate that i feel sorry for you with all the drama work etc and that maybe getting out and hunting would get the feeling back and maybe recharge you like it does for me since you are losing interest in hunting turkeys. I guess maybe I took your meaning wrong but it sounds like you get what you deserve! He man lol !


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

If it was legal I'd let you come use my tag somebody needs to mount this Tom with his beard dragging on the ground on the wall.

My deer hunting buddy doesn't turkey hunt, my son doesn't turkey hunt.
What I need is a hunting buddy that lives close by (and fishing) that pushes you or says hey we going out this morning. Or as with me you get a few injuries that make things more difficult,
I think it's weird when we're young men, at least with me, you had all your buddies that you ran around with & did things with, played Sports I was in bands,many bands then when your kids are in sports in middle school and high school you got all your buddies that you hang out with that you coached with or your kids played with (sports that is) then you get a little older seems like you get separated some of your old friends & buddies just kind of get separated and or turn weird, Many from our Deer camp have died or can't hunt any more phsically, this can just be a Strangetime of life, at least it is for me!

Anyway Happy Memorial Day weekend!

Hope you guys can get out and shoot a bird, don't listen to my rantings....!!!!







timbrhuntr said:


> Huh ?? I was trying to relate that i feel sorry for you with all the drama work etc and that maybe getting out and hunting would get the feeling back and maybe recharge you like it does for me since you are losing interest in hunting turkeys. I guess maybe I took your meaning wrong but it sounds like you get what you deserve! He man lol !


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

And yes I'm probably getting what I deserve!



timbrhuntr said:


> Huh ?? I was trying to relate that i feel sorry for you with all the drama work etc and that maybe getting out and hunting would get the feeling back and maybe recharge you like it does for me since you are losing interest in hunting turkeys. I guess maybe I took your meaning wrong but it sounds like you get what you deserve! He man lol !


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Come on man give your head a shake , snap out of that funk and go out and kill that big tom. i wanna see a pic of your smiling face behind it !!!!


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Get a turkey fan and sneak right up on him. Can do it on the way by if you wanted. Takes about ten minutes total and the easiest hunting there is...if that's what you're going for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Mattawan I'm not one hundred percent sure where you are coming from but I can tell you my perspective at age sixty.Most of the things you mention have been a part of time in my life.I am a retired auto worker still coaching high school football wondering if I still relate to kids. 
Hunting has always been a huge part of my life and when I retired I figured What a great time it would be.But just as the chase is sometimes more exciting than the kill. Being able to hunt whenever I wanted lost its zeal.I still loved it but the desire to do it every free moment was not needed. 
I too was baffled at the number of co workers who no longer do the things that were once passions in their lives while working.I believe that those passions were the string needed to continue a human connection. A reason to converse or have something in common. The number of friends that no longer golf, bowl, or hunt coñfuses me. 
I do know pain with age is a huge convincer!
I can no longer crawl anywhere and sometimes just getting up from a hour sit next to an oak is an ordeal but I am glad I can do that. I hunt to satisfy my self and no one else.If I can only get out one day then I make the most of it. I have a goal to hunt the Black Hills when I am 70.Not sure I will make it but I have a goal.
I guess I want to let you know others are in the same boat complete with supplements still trying to answer some questions. I hope you decide to go after that gobbler in the field it will be one hell of a story I would enjoy hearing.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks so much
EZ yep somebody that understands!Cleaning out my barn and finding more stuff from people that I cared about that have died than people that are are still alive, probably why I got some of their stuff!

Yeah this isn't the greatest place to purge this stuff but I know I'm not the only one!
Anyway like you I've got a goal of still going to deer camp in the UP all through my 70s, still coming to terms with my lack of drive but I still prep 5 Bow stands every year, we went to the UP this spring and scouted/set up 6 deer stand sites.

I'm still getting over some losses, my sister died unexpectedly at 64, bass player in from my band & a personal friend since we were five years old died at 54 years old (2 months ago in same day!, I lost both my parents when I was 15 ,my Best friend and brother-in-law died 10 years ago of a heart attack at age 58, I cleaned out his barn and found all the stuff he was saving to work on once he retired...
So yeah this isn't a oh poor me post I've had my share of Thrills and blessings in this old life but sometimes I feel a little smacked around, it's a bit like walking through a minefield!

I'm just finding this my most difficult period of Life,the pre-retirement years,when you don't have a lot of firsts left.
I'm working on getting in shape,thanking God I'm still alive and hoping I have a lot more deer and turkey seasons left, Thanks Again!



ezcaller said:


> Mattawan I'm not one hundred percent sure where you are coming from but I can tell you my perspective at age sixty.Most of the things you mention have been a part of time in my life.I am a retired auto worker still coaching high school football wondering if I still relate to kids.
> Hunting has always been a huge part of my life and when I retired I figured What a great time it would be.But just as the chase is sometimes more exciting than the kill. Being able to hunt whenever I wanted lost its zeal.I still loved it but the desire to do it every free moment was not needed.
> I too was baffled at the number of co workers who no longer do the things that were once passions in their lives while working.I believe that those passions were the string needed to continue a human connection. A reason to converse or have something in common. The number of friends that no longer golf, bowl, or hunt coñfuses me.
> I do know pain with age is a huge convincer!
> ...


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol....I bought a May tag last weekend and have been so busy working around the barn that I have not been out yet. Property is 2 hours from home so really only there about every other weekend. Was here last weekend and did not hunt due to installing drain tile. Still working on it this weekend but hoping to head out in the morning. Don't care if I shoot or even hear anything, just need to get out and enjoy the property and relax some. Good luck to you and just enjoy it!


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

I can so relate to all your stories. 3 quads, 2 scooters, 3 lawn tractors, several farm implements, every hunting gadget known to man, used to have 3 boats, a camper, canoe, 2 mini bikes - and then I ask myself - why? Father in Law sold the Baldwin cabin last year and I have no place to enjoy all my toys, but when I did I rarely used them the way I planned to, but still live off the belief that someday I will fall into the perfect hunting cabin and property - that retirement will justify hoarding all this equipment...etc.... tried turkey hunting but lost interest - just like perch fishing - the passion was there for a while and one day it just left. Still enjoy the north woods and deer hunting - but I've seen many avid hunters over the years lose those passions as well, and now I question if that will happen to me as well. 2 years until I'm retirement eligible and I'm more confused than ever. Happy Memorial day and be sure to say a prayer for the men who gave us the right to enjoy our lives the way we see fit!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey good luck and enjoy it the couple of times I've been out I've really enjoyed the woods coming alive with the spring Birds calling in all the beauty!

QUOTE="Big CC, post: 6314656, member: 49056"]Lol....I bought a May tag last weekend and have been so busy working around the barn that I have not been out yet. Property is 2 hours from home so really only there about every other weekend. Was here last weekend and did not hunt due to installing drain tile. Still working on it this weekend but hoping to head out in the morning. Don't care if I shoot or even hear anything, just need to get out and enjoy the property and relax some. Good luck to you and just enjoy it![/QUOTE]


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Amen to that yeah you got me beat by a couple of small engines I too I'm hoping to find the right rustic deer camp now my fear is I won't have the ambition to take care of it but I think I would if I was retired, then I could spend uninterrupted time they're working on it.

Yeah that's it,I'm a year-round Deer Hunter/ dreamer who happens to turkey hunt every once in awhile but wonder why I waste my money with all the stuff to do in the spring,if I was smart I'd get a condo or a downsized little house and get rid of all the stuff except for a few things and then get a camp that's low maintenance and just enjoy it!
As I get a little older I just enjoy the wildlife the birds in the peacefulness of being in the middle of nowhere and not hearing cars and leaf blowers and garbage trucks dogs barking stuff like that!
When we were in the up scouting for deer earlier this spring, the only thing you could hear was airplanes, no cars, no quads, no nothing except nature unbelievable!



buggs said:


> I can so relate to all your stories. 3 quads, 2 scooters, 3 lawn tractors, several farm implements, every hunting gadget known to man, used to have 3 boats, a camper, canoe, 2 mini bikes - and then I ask myself - why? Father in Law sold the Baldwin cabin last year and I have no place to enjoy all my toys, but when I did I rarely used them the way I planned to, but still live off the belief that someday I will fall into the perfect hunting cabin and property - that retirement will justify hoarding all this equipment...etc.... tried turkey hunting but lost interest - just like perch fishing - the passion was there for a while and one day it just left. Still enjoy the north woods and deer hunting - but I've seen many avid hunters over the years lose those passions as well, and now I question if that will happen to me as well. 2 years until I'm retirement eligible and I'm more confused than ever. Happy Memorial day and be sure to say a prayer for the men who gave us the right to enjoy our lives the way we see fit!


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Mattawan for the thread it feels like the more people that respond the more we are able to answer common questions and concerns.I'm seeing that the material things we have accumulated have very little bering on our happiness.Qulaity time and good people do.My hunting brother I wish you all the best!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Recently there were some respondents on Hunting surveys that showed older hunters we're dropping out of Hunting because the either had no one to go with and or lost their place to hunt.

I think it would be great to own or for some one to start (maybe a group) an affordable Hunting lodge, raise funds for those who can't afford it and have a way to get these guys some fellowship and a spot to get in the woods or some just to be there with others.


QUOTE="ezcaller, post: 6314804, member: 41066"]Thanks Mattawan for the thread it feels like the more people that respond the more we are able to answer common questions and concerns.I'm seeing that the material things we have accumulated have very little bering on our happiness.Qulaity time and good people do.My hunting brother I wish you all the best![/QUOTE]


----------

